
Academic Urban Legends - undefined_user6
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0306312714535679
======
eesmith
"'"The story that the iron content of spinach was a myth based on a misplaced
decimal point is itself a myth.'"

Yes, I had read about that myth story and assumed it was correct.

I could have sworn I remember the article tracking down the original
publication, with a 10x difference in the table compared to the correct
number. But it seems I was wrong.

